# BBs Rise of the Runelords: Burnt Offerings (Closed)



## BBs (Sep 24, 2012)

"Deshi, Deshi, Basara, Basara, Deshi, Deshi, Basara, Basara, Deshi, Deshi, Basara, Basara, Deshi, Deshi, Basara, Basara, Deshi, Deshi, Basara, Basara, Deshi, Deshi, Basara, Basara, Deshi, Deshi, Basara, Basara." Prisoners chating Rise in Dark Knight Rises.







Sandpoint, Varisia's light of the lost coast, holds an event that celebrates the rebuilding of their church to Desna, which was burnt to the ground several years ago. So on this day of the Autumnal Equinox on the day of Rova, the 22nd, the Swallowtail Festival begins. The festival attracts numerous amount of guests around the world!

From the Northgate of Sandpoint a bronze skin stone like gargoyle being attracts the eyes of other travelers as they enter the city. The Gargoyles good posture, and actions by cheering up some kids, proves to the townsfolk he is not dangerous. He continues his path to the square before the newly built church.

From the east spans Tanner's Bridge a rat with a sack walks across it. Almost stranger things have resided in the town, almost, for the ratfolk carries with him a musket. Guns are uncommon within the town, but have been through before. The combination of a rat with a gun is what catches the eye of anyone in sight. With eyes upon him, the ratfolk makes his way to the square before the newly built church.

To the south east another bridge named Sandpoint Bridge bridges the gap. Upon it walks two strange adventurers, one being a werewolf, yet is not a werewolf. The townfolk are terrified of the strange creature being in daylight and tend to even avoid eye contact, but gaze behind her when she not looks. The townguard keep a close eye on her as she makes her way to the square before the newly built church.

After the wolf creature closed the gap, a strange ... little ... guy ... thing, crosses the bridge with strikingly, great speed. The townsfolk don't even get a glance at whatever it was that crossed due to it's size, speed, and the wolf like creature. All that was felt was a rush of wind around the knees. To the little creature, that is it's normal speed, with a hunt for the square before the newly built church.

To the infamous Sandpoint Harbor, a boat arrives full of people around the world. First to exit the boat is a half-elf with but a mask with one eye hole. He gazes around the look of Sandpoint with his good eye before making his adventurous way to the square before the newly built church.

The crowd gathers at the square before the church for the welcoming speeches. The first to the podium is the mayor of Sandpoint, Deverin. She clears her throat, and begins

"Welcome to Sandpoint, from all of us who live here at Sandpoint, let me be the first to thank everyone for joining us. Even Larz over there torn himself away from his tanner, just for us." Every townsfolk there laughs. "But enough about jokes, here is our town sheriff to give us the rules of the festival. Please give a welcome to Sheriff Belor Hemlock" Mayor Deverin steps aside for Belor to take the stand. After everyone's applause quietens, the Sheriff begins his dour speech.

"Please be safe around the evening's bonfire. Last thing we need is another church to be burnt down. The church was not the only thing burnt down, many lives were lost. Please join me in silence for those lives lost." Everyone is silent for that moment. "To no one's surprise, Lonjiku Kaijitsu is suddenly ill, so we will skip straight to Cyrdak Drokkus" The shriff stands aside for Sandpoint's showman Cyrdak, and is up to the challenge to bring everyone's mood back up.

"Thanks for that Belor, I don't think anyone is planning for this church to get burnt down, not with how painful the process was. It was all thanks to the people here, and as a reward, my play 'The Harpy's Curse' will be playing in the followin evening. The harpy queen will be played by none other that Magnimar's star, Allishanda. Everyone here deserves it after your hard work, let me hear a roar!" The crowd gives a cheer. "Not good enough, I need you to be louder." The crowd even cheers louder! "Still can't hear you!" The crowd gives a huge roar of applause! "That's it! Yeah! Now here's Father Zantus!" Cyrdrak joins Belor and Deverin as Father Zantus steps up to the podium to give a short speech.

"Thank you all for comming, it pleases me so much that people from around the world have come. Please don't let me keep you, you've all probably been dieing for the fun and games this festival brings. I hope we havn't bored you too much, without further delay, let the festival begin!" The crowd cheers and disperses for the fun and games!









*OOC:*


Allrighty then, that's the intro to this campaign, start things off with the festival and having fun. There are games to be had; sack races, hide-and-seek, weight-lifting challenges, balance beam contests, tug-of-war events, fortune telling, and the like. This is a way to introduce PCs to each other, and key NPCs in the town. Winners get bragging rights for the rest of the day, but for the Sandpoint residence, that is awesome! Roleplay it out, and I'll guide and help to the best of my abilities.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Sep 25, 2012)

Orgyl stops after getting onto the Dock and takes a large, heavy breath.  His Journey from Lands-afar has been a long one, for he had been out at see for what seemed like an eternity, and breathed in some sweet, sweet land air.  As a breeze goes by he feels his Long red hair blow every which way, settling over the eye hole on his mask, which he quickly moves aside.  The red colour of his hair is but one gift that his father had given him, which had gotten him more attention then he has wanted in the past.  Despite being during a festival however, the mask that sits on his face appeared to be attracting some attention, being of simple design, the lack of a right eye hole could possibly be the cause of the attention. What did catch his eye was the wolf like creature, which he decided could prove interesting, so he approached it.  

"Good day to you wolfy! My name is Orgyl the red!.......just kidding, the name is just Orgyl i have no title, thought i would just include my hair in this conversation HAHA! Can i ask who you are and what manner of beast you are?"  Orgyl leans in Closer to get a better look at the Wolf creature, even allowing it to see the bright yellow of his eye up close.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Sep 26, 2012)

Wayeen emerged from the gambling den, his eyes immediatly offended by the bright sunlight. He could not remember how long it had been since he was sent off from his homeland, tasked with experiencing the outside world in order to further enlighten his isolated people. He was not the first Neeyawracka to leave his home. Their people had an adventuring spirit and tended to wander away. But most of the ones who left never returned. Wayeen was going to go back to his people one day a hero, loaded with knowledge of the world. Or so he hoped.

Neeyawrackas as a race did not hold any value to the concept of currency. To them, the quality of your ancestral weapons was the key to your social status. Wayeen was a noble, though a lesser one. With his higher quality weapon strapped to his back he stode off into the sunset without fear or worry. Now here he was, stranded in this city for weeks. He scrounged what he could and scraped by just berely. Then a boon was gained from discovering a dropped coin purse on the ground. Hearing tales from drunkards at the taverns, he descended into the gambling den intent on making his fortune to continue his journey. And for once, luck was with him. he left the dark dreary building with a full 90 gold in his pocket. He could now continue his journey. 

The sounds of a festival invaded his ears, pounding into his head. His first intention was to shy away to some dark hole and sleep, but he knew the point of his journey was to experience new things. His new found wealth stowed securely in his pocket, he ventured into the festival. He meandered through the events until he spotted a "hide and seek" booth. His blood boiled at the chance to hunt, and be hunted. Even if it was just a game, he was forced to be on his best behavior and had to refrain from doing such activities for real. It would be a nice distraction.

[sblock] Adding character description to rogues gallery now. Don't think I really need to worry about backstory since I worked it into my first post. [/sblock]


----------



## D'Raven (Sep 26, 2012)

Kat adjusts the blinds on his shooting stand, rechecks the locks on his musket and the targets at the end of his lane. Hoping no one notices how rickety the structure is or the prizes he opens his stand for customers. "Come one, come all! Knock down the target win a prize." Kat looks at his rickety stand made from refuse and scraps, the only thing of value is the musket tethered then shrugs. If it works it works if not it won't. He then freezes and slowly turns around. Trying to casually walk around the backside of the stand to check the safety area. Confirming it is clear he sighs with relief and sets up a few warning signs before returning to the front. He alternates between shouting to the crowds and performing acrobatics to get attention.  Tunneling, jumping and climbing around.


[sblock] that should have been a +9 not +90 so the total would be 13[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Sep 26, 2012)

Kat successful attracts a crowd, getting a chance at the musket is something most people cannot pass off.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 26, 2012)

Behemoth smiled warmly at the children as he adjusted his darkened glasses, his toothy wide grin causing them to run giggling.
The sun was so bright out today!  He knew that to most beings this was a good sign, but being descended from creatures who lived entirely in the night, his eyes were bred to darkness, not light.  
Did that make him the evil beast most thought when they saw his feral, brutish appearance?

The thought often haunted him, but the reaction of the children gave him hope.  This was the first town he'd entered since fleeing his home that hadn't asked him to leave - or in some cases, outright attacked him and chased him away.  He could easily have defended himself, but he understood their fear.  His people, too, had been a paranoid and xenophobic clan... perhaps that isolation had led to their demise.  

He had heard good things about Sandpoint from those who had been willing to speak to him, and arriving in the middle of what appeared to be a city-wide party couldn't hurt!

Behemoth wandered the streets, careful not to get uncomfortably close to anyone and scare them.. There were so many sights, activities, and different races, he was nearly overwhelmed.  Of course he could easily win at the feats of strength, but showing off his immense strength may not be the best way to quell any fears about him.  As he thought this, he noticed a strange looking wolf-creature being not-so-discreetly followed by Guards.  He watched it pass with a wary eye for a moment, before realizing that he had just judged the creature the same as he had been so harshly viewed before.  With a sigh, he turned around.. Perhaps it wasn't so easy..

"Fortune teller..."  He stopped at one booth, raising an eye.. Some in his clan had been seers capable of foretelling the future, but he had also heard of blaggards that pretended to such power, robbing people of their money with false hope.  
Well, he had little to be robbed of, and he doubted the person inside would try on someone so intimidating...

"Good day, seer.. I mean you no harm, I simply wish to know if your powers can aid me in finding the remains of my scattered people." he smiled warmly at the fortune-teller as he entered.


----------



## BBs (Sep 26, 2012)

Behemoth enters the fortune teller's tent, greeting the seer, looking around the small tent he sees it's pretty round and small. Around the tent are candle stands, across on the other side is a black veil, and in the middle of the tent is a round table with a woman sitting on the other side. She is cloaked in black robes, and is wearing a black mask. The robes are worn tight revealing that she has a pretty form. Looking up to the gargoylike human she speaks in a unexpected young tone, contrary to the old seeress you usually get.

"Ah a big interesting fellow looking for his lost people, please come in, come in." Noticing the big one is handling his purse, she announces "All fortune telling is for free, it is a trust sort of thing, you have nothing to lose for a free look into the future, right? But first ... going to need a bigger chair." She gets up to take the chair across from her, and enters the black veil behind her. After a few seconds of rustiling with chair moving sounds, she re-emerges with a chair big enough for the big man. "Always come prepared" She sets-up the chair, and sits back down on hers inviting the giant one to sit on the other chair.

"Okay so I do palm reading, no crystal ball or card stuff, so I'll require your assistance." after the big one extends his palm, she surfaces his palm with her fingers, and enters a sort of strange trance. "Hmmm I see not your people, but a group of strange acquantences." the candles' fire shift and turn slightly. "I see fire ... glass ... even though it's a nice day out, a bit of a breeze starts picking up in the tent. "Catacombs ... and a ... a ... strange star." she draws upon the giant's palm a seven sided star, upon the completion of her drawing all the candles in the tent go out. The seeress exits her trance breathing heavily. "I ... no idea .... what? ..." she regains her posture and breathes controllably. "that is all I can do for you, thank you for comming, and have a good day." Without hesitation, she gets up, and enters the black veil in the back, with no signs of leaving for some time.


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Sep 27, 2012)

Altira looks at the strange masked man. "My name is Altira," she says as she stands up on her hind legs. Standing to her true height of 5'9", "And I am a Loup Ga Rou. We are not a very common in the cities," She looks over at the people she can feel staring at her. "I really don't like it when people stare at me."


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Sep 27, 2012)

Orgyl Looks over this strange wolf creature, though it looks remarkably close to a werewolf, it clearly isn't.  After a few moments however he realizes he has been staring to long and retreats back slightly, "well its a pleasure to meet you Altira!" he says cheerfully.  "Perhaps to take some of the attention away from you, we should find something that is proving more interesting then you appearance,   how about that ratfolk person over there at the shooting gallery.....or perhaps the hide and seek booth so you can use some of those......hunting instincts you probably have hehehe."


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Sep 27, 2012)

Altira gives a toothy smile to Orgyl. "hide and seek sounds like it would be fun," altira says going back down to all fours and heads over to hide and seek area. "i may have a bit of an advantage with my ability to smell better then humans. and people might not want to play with me, i am scary to some people."


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Sep 27, 2012)

"Excellent! Excellent! ive been itching to play this game for a long time! Then let us venture over there!" Orgyl says with utter glee.  He begins to run over to the hide and seek booth, his arms waving in the air, making him look more like a mad fool then the man he is.  When he gets to the booth, Orgyl begins to bounce on the front of his feet as he talks to the guy running the hide and seek booth.  "Sir! Sir! me  and my companion here.......well when she gets here she will want to.........we would like to enter the next round of hide and seek! How much is it and when does it start!"


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Sep 28, 2012)

Up inside a tree near the hide and seek booth, Wayeen watched and waited. He had no intention of playing out in the open. True hunters did not let themselves be seen by their prey. He had registered for the game discretely and slipped off to watch the others who were entering. His nose twitched as he caught the scent of an animal nearby. His eyes caught the wolf-like beast loosly following a crazed man-child to the booth. He smiled to himself. "This might get interesting..."


----------



## BBs (Sep 28, 2012)

"Sure, it's one gold for adults, free for kids. Some events are for free, but nay nay on this one. The ones that pay are for supporting the funds for the rebuilding of the church." upon noticing the wolf-girl, that man seems utmost not scared, and not surprised. "What? Stranger things have come by in this event. like a shark blue little kid, looked freaky with the sharp teeth, but very kind.









*OOC:*


Sorry for not reacting to Dharuhk Svahre, you get in for free for looking like a kid ... and me not reacting. ;D


----------



## Jemal (Sep 28, 2012)

Behemoth exits the tent scowling at what the woman had said.  He had known true Seers before, and she seemed to be the real thing, but her words were troubling.
Fire, Glass, Catacombs, a strange star?  None of his people, but strange new acquaintances?  He looked around.. if he were to meet strange new people, he could think of no better place than this menagerie.  But what of his people?

Looking around, he noticed the wolf he had so unfairly judged earlier, she seemed to be getting along well.  As he turned, he caught a glimpse of something in the tree above her, and turned back for a second, noticing the small creature perched up there.  It didn't seem hostile, more like a cat absently stalking its prey.  
Behemoth kept it in the corner of his eye as he continued browsing.

Over to the side, he noticed a strange makeshift booth with a rat-like creature and a weapon he'd never seen before.  Approaching the 'shooting gallery', he smiled warmly down at the rat-man as he finished his tunneling and tumbling routine "Hello, I am Behemoth of the Eastern Gargoyles.  Would you care to tell me of this odd device?"
He gestures his hand at the gun.









*OOC:*



Perception to notice Wayeen.  Since he didn't post a stealth check, I assumed he takes 10 for a 21, so Behemoth barely notices him.  Just for fluff anyways.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Sep 29, 2012)

Wayeen becomes restless waiting for the games to begin. While patience is always a big part of hunting, his race was way more involved with the chase. He starts swinging from branch to branch in an attempt to keep himself entertained as he prayed for the event to start.

[sblock=OOC] Honestly considering how much time I had to hide in that tree, I don't need to take 10, I can just take 20. But I am gonna roll the stealth check just for the hell of it. [/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Sep 29, 2012)

Edge and Ameiko Kaijitsu left her inn for the festival, closing it down for the time being until the evening when they'll open up for bound to be huge business for all the travelers. The man with no name joined by his friend from not of this land make their way to the square before the newly built church.









*OOC:*


This would happen while everyone else would be heading to the same destination. It wouldn't make sense other wise with the way the story goes.


----------



## D'Raven (Oct 1, 2012)

Kat looks up startled but recovers with only a barely noticable cringe. His posture is that of one paying respect to one who holds his life captive.

"This good sir? Why this is only one of the*cough* greatest *cough* inventions in the history of our world sir. This is called a Musket sir. It is a type of firearm, a new breed of ranged weapons. This here is my shooting gallery. Hit the target win a prize. Ten Gold to be exact, but I must warn the good sir. Due to the rarity of such items the ammunition Is rather expensive. Which brings up the price of the try. It be 3 gold a shot if you want a go at the prize or should you wish to shoot for fun sir it simply be 16 silver. Which covers my powder and a small donation to the church. The prize cost also covers a small donation good sir."

As kat does this he motions around his little stall. The small target at the end of the stetch, the musket it self and his small pile of powder and bullets.

[sblock=shooting range] As any true carnie, shut up Dharuhk Svahre, i do have it stacked in my favour. the weapon is MWK which gives +1 but any one who is not profficent with it takes -4. A -2 is applied for every size catagory from small the shooter is and the target is 45 feet away which puts it into the second range increment. which leads to a total of -7 for average human. Add their base attack and dex bonus. Large creatures would take another -2. should any one claim it is rigged or that the gun doesn't shoot straight I can take a shot. Using my deed steady aim I increase the range to 50 and shoot with my full +8. Not rigged at all. also I only take the first 20 custumers begging lack of rounds which will leave me 10 rounds. Unless There is a massive amount then i send a runner off for mats and craft aas many rounds as you let me. which is up to 90 for a full day. I am not expecting any crafting.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Oct 2, 2012)

"I fear my hands were not built for being gentle, I would not wish to wreck such a device with my clumsy hands."  He smiled and flexed his large clawed hands.  "Though I would very much like to see it in action.. I will give you a gold to see  you demonstrate."  
Behemoth holds out a gold coin to the ratish fellow.


----------



## D'Raven (Oct 3, 2012)

The little guy hesitates for a second before smiling Nervesly and haltingly takes the coin. "Sure I could do that... Good for business. Shows the gallery is open..." Kat loads the musket making every motion over dramatic and deliberate. As he takes carefully aim he starts muttering under his breath. " Don't misfire. Don't misfire...."

[sblock=shot] Kat take careful aim with dead steady aim and shoots... Misfires are 1-2.[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Oct 3, 2012)

"All right, that looks like all of them, lets get things started." The host of hide and seek starts counting down. "All right! Ready or not, here I come!" the host yells to the top of his lungs so that it echoes across the area, everyone in the game can hear it.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Oct 5, 2012)

Wayeen was confused. Having spent all his time up in the tree, he must have missed the rules. What were the boundaries? Was there a safe zone you had to get to? A time limit? He had to think up a plan, fast. He spotted an empty booth he could make it to before the man could wander his way, bolted over to it as quickly as he could managed and his himself behind the counter under some spare cloth he found inside. Luckily his nose would warn him if the hunter wandered near.


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Oct 5, 2012)

Altira hearing the man say ready or not runs behind the largest bush she can find and hides.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 6, 2012)

Behemoth Pats the little man as gently as he can on the back - which to the rat man must feel like a hearty thump - "Excellent! Do you use that thing for anything besides.. this?  I can imagine such a device could be useful on the battlefield.. and much more intimidating than a crossbow.. POW! haha.. a nice little pop it has!
So what is your name?  They call me Behemoth, for what I am told are obvious reasons."  He grins down at his new 'friend'.


----------



## D'Raven (Oct 9, 2012)

Kat staggers under the light tap. He mutters under his breath before turning around. " Ya, great on the battle field. Stupid reload time." When he recovers he looks up. " Name's Kat. Ya I'm a rat named Kat, go figure. He shakes and stands up straighter as if he just remembered he was scared of larger creatures. "I mean sir,,, I am called Kat. At your humble service."


----------



## Jemal (Oct 10, 2012)

There is no need to fear me, little one - Not unless you plan on making me an enemy."  Behemoth chuckles "No, I think we would be much better as friends.  We both appear as outcasts from the rest of these people.  I am looking for companions to aid me with something.. perhaps you have skills that may prove useful?  Besides your 'gun'?"


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Oct 10, 2012)

"wait we have started? I MUST GO!" Orgyl quickly jumps away from the starting point and heads to the nearest building.  He presses up against the building and look around going "yeah, yeah no one will be able to find me here hehehe, i got this round in the bag."  Orgyl did not realize however that though he was hiding against a builing, he was actually still facing the hide and seek booth, with everyone there still being able to see him, and getting odd looks from people who happen to be passing by.


----------



## BBs (Oct 10, 2012)

The hide and seek hosts begins by starting the match with ... a turn towards the one eyed elf's perfect hiding spot ... really grand ... "Um ... caught you?" he tags the on eyed elf's blind side. "Just return to the booth, and wait for the others." He continues his pursuit, catching some little boys and girls, with everyone having fun. The lone elf notices more and more contestants, mostly children, returning to the booth, waiting with glee. The host manages to pass by near a large bush, and almosts passes by until he notices something, a large wolf tail protruding from the bottom of the bush "Hmmm" He tags the wolf's tail. "Ah ha! Gotcha!" a sense of victory goes over the host, and he continues his winning streak. Time is running low for the host, he caught all but one person, the strange blue kid. Try as he might, he could just not even find a trail, and thus time was up. The host returns to the booth, and with a booming voice, he calls out "ALL RIGHT, GAME IS OVER! OLLIE OLLIE OXEN FREE!"









*OOC:*


I know normal hide and seek was take turns with tag, and such, but this one was different. Whoever was last man standing wins the prize, 3 gold. I've made three perception checks to challenge the contestants by making the lower rolls v lower rolls, medium rolls v medium rolls, and high rolls v high rolls. Dharuhk Svahre wins the tournament, and gains three gold.


----------



## BBs (Oct 10, 2012)

Back to Kat and Goliath, a exquisite, handsome looking man dressed in rich blue noble clothing with a walking stick, approaches the small and tall duo. "Excuse me good sirs, sorry for this rude interruption, but may I try this strange, and clearly, amazing contraption?"


----------



## D'Raven (Oct 11, 2012)

Kat turns to the new comer with a quick twist.

"This good sir? Why this is only one of the*cough* greatest *cough* inventions in the history of our world sir. This is called a Musket sir. It is a type of firearm, a new breed of ranged weapons. This here is my shooting gallery. Hit the target win a prize. Ten Gold to be exact, but I must warn the good sir. Due to the rarity of such items the ammunition Is rather expensive. Which brings up the price of the try. It be 3 gold a shot if you want a go at the prize or should you wish to shoot for fun sir it simply be 16 silver. Which covers my powder and a small donation to the church. The prize cost also covers a small donation good sir."

Kat repeats his previous speal down to the practiced cough.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Oct 11, 2012)

The loud game over shout awoke Wayeen from his nap. This game had been so boring he had no thrill of the hunt, or even of being the hunted. I guess there was nothing to be gained from joining childrens games. He did, however, feel that he may be able to have just a smidgeon of amusement before this was over. He crept slowly and carefully from his hiding place, and came around the booth where the attendant was searching for him. Attempting to time it just right, he waited for the man to look the other way and bolted with incredable speed into his booth and under the counter. Attempting to act nonchalant he popped out from under the counter right in front of the man as if he had been hiding there the entire time.

"Does this mean I win sir?"


----------



## BBs (Oct 11, 2012)

At the hide and seek booth Wayeen caught the host by super surprise, and jumped with a shock. "But! How? Booth?! What?! Where!? ... Wow, yes, you have won. Just how ..." The host reaches into the pouch where the gold was produced for this contest and for the winner. "Huh ... A lot more donation to this charity than I thought ... here's a bit extra for that performance."









*OOC:*


For that net twenty roll, Dharuhk Svahre gains 5 gold instead of 3, congratulations!


----------



## BBs (Oct 11, 2012)

Back at the shooting booth, the fine gentleman gazes upon the musket. "A musket you say? Made for shooting? My hunting desires demand the challenge!" He gives Kat three gold, sets his cane to the side, and attempts to position himself with the firearm, he seems to not to have too much trouble with it. He aims, exhales, and misses horrendously! He gives a laugh. "I guess you need a lot of training for it, and perhaps a bigger gun. All in all, twas fun." He gets up, retrieves his walking stick "It occurred to me, not only am I rude in interupting a conversation, but I am also rude to not introduce myself. I am Alderan Foxglove." he gives a bow.









*OOC:*


I hope a 2 doesn't break your gun, hehe X( I've also finally found a picture of him


----------



## The Joker (Oct 15, 2012)

The day before:
Edge had woken up like he had every other day. Shifting from his almost crude bed, he was always awake before the sun came up. Turning so his large feet hit the floorboards, he looked around at what his master had declared to be his room. He was grateful to have been saved by her, and every morning he realized just how lucky he was. being a Nord in these harsh times and being able to live with such comfort was a rare gem for his kind. He was still a slave as almost all Nords are in this land, but given such luxuries as even being able to sleep in a bed let alone having his own room, he was truly blessed.

As he stood and stretched, he accidently punched the roof as he did every morning. It was properly sized for humans, but he was taller, often having to duck under doorframes. As he got dressed [minus stick, bag and hat](sleeping in the nude was as close as the cold of home he could get on this continent) he made sure that his slave tattoo was clear to see and his collar was on straight. With a deep breath, he stepped out and quietly made his way down stairs. He got the small room at the end of the hall right next to his master’s bedroom so he often had to sneak past it to get downstairs and start the daily chores. As he hit the final stair, he relaxed his steps and hurried to the kitchen to do last nights tankards… 

Later that day…

Edge was already dripping wet from the soupy water, chatting with a few of the early risers that would dare talk to a nord by the time master Ameiko had made her way down the well worn steps of her inn. As edge saw and greeted her, “Good morning, master.” His he brought his right fist to his chest and dropped to a knee, left find impacting the floor and holding him study. His voice was low and gruff with the standard Nord accent. As she waved him to stand threw a yawn, edge stood up and went back to his chores.

It was just another day at the inn… (better post soon to follow)


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Oct 16, 2012)

Wayeen managed to add even more gold to his lucky bag. And he was very thrilled about it. There was something about these games that outsiders play that just, makes you feel alive. Not as much as hunting and killing, but at least your doing something. He decided to try his luck and discover another endevor in which to invest his gold. His nose twitched as it picked up a very odd scent. 

Very familiar, and yet definatly alien to him. It reminded him of some of the caves back home, filled with something outsiders called "sulpher". They had no use for it. He was surprised to find the scent here. He ventured off until he located the source, an odd shooting gallery. Deciding that this was as good a place as any to wager his hard won cash, he approached the vender, who was currently talking to a beast of a man, and a stranger thing with odd blue tails. Some of these outsiders indeed look strange. 

"I would like to give this a try, if I might."


----------



## BBs (Oct 24, 2012)

Back to Edge and his master, Ameiko Kaijitsu: They listened to the speeches at the start of the ceremony. She then turns to her friend with a friendly and comedic ordering voice "Come in Edge, we'll have to return back to the tavern, we have a lot of work to do for the lunch ... and don't say master!" She gives a slight sigh, not a sigh of stress or pain, but of the hilarity that he won't listen as he has not in the past, and she rather finds it funny that they repeat this over and over. They return to the Tavern getting food ready so that they could get back in time for noon's event and lunch. Ameiko cooks her supreme famous curry-spiced salmon, and readies the tankard filled with early winterdrop mead. She cooks the food, and gives Edge the food with the tankard one trip at a time to their tent at the square. He easily does the task well, and they make their way back to the square to prepare the food even more so.

For everyone else: Father Zantus and his acolytes start wheeling a large covered wagon towards the square, everyone follows with curiosity in their minds as what is in that wagon. They make their way to the square with the wagon in front of the podium. The father steps upon it with the words of religious history of Desna "Long ago before our forefathers existed, and when man and woman was young, Desna first fell to the earth. The fall was painful, and it wounded her, but all was not lost. A blind boy found the ever caring goddess and nursed her back to health and saved her. For his efforts and reward, she turned him into an immortal butterfly to travel the world and spread Desna's word." With that Zauntus pulled back the wagon's cover and thousand of swallowtail butterflies fly out and swarm into the air, spiraling in a riot of colour. A great cheer is emitted from the crowd, and the children spend their time in futile to catch them.

Foreveryone: Lunch is served for free at the expense of Sandpoint's taverns. Each brings its best dishes to promote the taverns, and feed a crowd of hungry people. The Hagfish serve their lobster chowder, and the White Deer serve their peppercorn, but they are overshadowed and lost to Ameiko Kaijitsu's remarkable curry-spiced salmon and early winterdrop mead. People bunch around the Rusty Dragon's tent for seconds. This goes till sun set as the people enjoy the food, drinks, dancing, and any other entertainment there is.

As the sun sets: Father Zauntus takes the stage to begin another speech. Our adventerous party being near the podium to get a better hearing this time. He uses a thunderstone to gain everyone's attention. A sharp retort, like the crack of distant thunder, slices through the excited crowd as the sun's setting rays paint the western sky. A stray dog that has crawled under a nearby wagon to sleep starts awake, and the buzz of two dozen conversations quickly hushes as all heads tirn toward the central podium, where a beaming Father Zantus has taken the stage. He clears his throat, takes a breath to speak, and suddenly a woman's scream slices through the air. A few moments later, another scream rises, then another. Beyond them, a sudden surge of strange new voices rises-high-pitched, tittering shrieks that sound not quite human. The crowd parts and something low to the ground races by, giggling with disturbing glee as the stray doge gives a pained yelp and then collapses with a gurgle, its throat cut open from ear to ear. As blood pools around its head, the raucous sound of a strange song begins chanted from shrill, scratchy voices.

"Goblins chew and Goblins bite. 
Goblins cut and Goblins fight.
Stab the dog and cut the horse,
Goblins eat and take by force!
Goblins race and Goblins jump
Goblins slash and Goblins bump.
Burn the skin and mash the head,
Goblins here and you be dead!
Chase the baby, catch the pup.
Bonk the head to shut it up.
Bones be cracked, flesh be stewed,
We be Goblins! You be food!"









*OOC:*


Clear whatever conversations you have, and whatever roleplay you have before the battle begins just end the post with how you're entering combat, and roll for initiative. Five goblins scurry out from under a cart North West where the party is standing in front of the podium at aboot 40 feet away. Knowledge local works on goblins.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Oct 25, 2012)

Wayeen was annoyed at the vender of the shooting booth. He was ignored as rat thing instead conversed with the blue human. He took the gold he was gonna throw at the event and instead wandered off to go find something to drink. He spent the rest of the day sitting off by himself, his tolerance for contact with others drained by the rudeness he had been subject to. When he heard the screams, he was reluctant to venture forth. But the ruckus soon annoyed Wayeen to the point that he needed to go see what it was. He crept his way from the outskirts of town, keeping himself hidden in case of danger.


----------



## D'Raven (Oct 26, 2012)

After realizing a few problems with his shooting gallery, Kat takes a quick lunch, then recreates the range running it until the evening sermonies. He stands near the front, his short stature requiring it.

[sblock=ooc] I will change the range to 165' the target to tiny and set it up so that it swings back and forth. I up the prize by 5 gold and if some one wants to shoot for fun I stop the swinging. I need to know how many people try so I can drop my ammo accordinly. I clpse when 18 more people fire or when some one wins I need some ammo left over and I can't afford to pay out twice.. The ac is now 3 with a minus 13 for a medium creature. Also a roll of 1-2 is a miss fire and brakes the weapon auto miss. It takes me nothing but a move action to fix ot. I'll need to know what kind of surface I'm standing on earth, stone or what not for my actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Oct 29, 2012)

After a short chat with the man in blue and the Rat (Who seemed very jumpy), Behemoth continued wandering, enjoying the sights and then the food.  He was one of the few who didn't rave about the salmon - Spicey foods did not agree with him - But the winterdrop mead was excellent.. almost as good as the stuff they'd made back home..
He watched the sun set with a contented sigh and removed his glasses.  Though being out during the day was not as painful for him as some of his people, he did prefer the night.  It was the time of the gargoyles, and it made him feel more comfortable.

And then the screaming started..

Behemoth growled as he realized what was happening.. If there were one race in all the world that truly earned and deserved the prejudice aimed at them, it was GOBLINS.

Looking over to Rat, seated nearby, he spoke in a low, angry voice.  "Get your gun."  Before stepping towards the goblins and letting loose a mighty roar. "LEAVE THEM ALONE!"









*OOC:*


Low initiative so I'll wait to post an actual action till after the goblins go.
AC: 14 (flat footed), HP: 14


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Oct 30, 2012)

When altira hears the sound of the dogs whimper she turns from her meal to see the goblins and lets out a loud howl (her battle cry) "aaawwoooo" ending with a blood curdling growl from her throat and gets ready to charge them


----------



## The Joker (Oct 31, 2012)

Common knowledge of the Nords:
The knowledge of the Nords is bias as the war in the north rages. The paranoid races of humans and there allies and the proud elves have tarnished the name and image of the Nords beyond repair. All Nords no matter what deeds they do, god or bad, are discriminated against in the worst kind of ways. And as such, a few key sayings about them have completely circulated about them, from the slavers to even the common folk. Although there are many versions of them based on culture and language, here are the 5 most common:
*Nords are of far away*: Nords are hunters and savages by nature; they are not to be trusted as they are both stupid yet clever.
*Nords be chained*: all Nords are either slaves or spies, as the war in the north is still raging; all Nords seen on the mainland are seen as one of the two and are never trusted.
*Nords are mighty*: Nords are both very strong and naturally hard to kill and as such, are expected to be kept in chains.
*Nords are better then dogs*: although they are widely known to be untrust worth, if you gain the respect of a Nord you can trust him with your life (keep in mind, they are still to be chained) but Nords once trusting are loyal unto death.
*Nords are kind*: despite how they are treated, all Nords are known for there kind hearts. Many believe this is a cover for there escape or a trick to lull there owner into a false since of security, but none can argue that you could beat a Nord for an hour and he would still smile. Many find this trait unnerving while others want a Nord slave just for this trait.



festival day:

The morning came as it always did for edge. As he rose, he knew that the festival was going to be today and the tavern would be closed for the morning so he decided to skip the morning chores and tidied his room instead. Putting on his almost ceremonial cloths (fur made from the skin of a dire white wolf he had killed to save his master while they where first adventuring together) he decided to bring weapons. After all, many people means lots of thieves. As he searched high and low (it had been a while since he had needed them) he uncovered his old display he had made ages ago. On a solid wooden plaque he had mounted the star knife with the two kukris that where all sized for him that he used to use in the arena. As he gently ran his fingers across the side of the blade, he could almost feel the wet blood and arena sand on his fingers. Shaking his head, he didn’t want to remember those days, he turned away and found his large daggers under his bed and hid them in the furs, but not before being careful to make sure the weapon wires where connected to his wrist to unsure he would not drop them.

As he gave a stretch, he made sure he was presentable and turned his collar, it always got spun around while he slept. Stepping out into the dark tavern, he started his usual routine. By the time Ameiko woke he had all the festivities ready and the mead ready to be served knowing full well that he had to be at there best. The festival was beyond a busy day by edge’s books. The morning started with the kitchen full of staff, from the two cooks called in to help Ameiko in the kitchen to him and a another servant left to set up the tent and bring all the food and supplies from the inn to the tent even before the festival was even started. But all where relived as they where ready even before the speech was given by father Zauntus. Once it was finished, edge followed his master back to the inn and started to get the carts of food and barrels of mead to the tent. It was a fun and chatter filled day as even edge found himself smiling from time to time (slaves where not to smile unless instructed) as he served everyone to the best of his abilities. It was a good thing he had worn his furs as he found it hot out but it didn’t hinder his movement like his tunic did, which saved more then one bowl of salmon. 

By the time the sun was setting he was ready for a rest after his hard days work. He knew better then to ask as his master would let him rest when he was allowed to do so, but a Nord was strong and he would do so only when she let him. (Not that she wouldn’t, as she was a kind soul) as he gathered up another round of dishes, Ameiko gives him a nod and motions him to the podium for the speech. It was a little quark she had, making him listen to speeches for her. As he settled near the podium he crouched down so as not to block anyone’s view, as the crack of the thunderstone silences everyone, edge’s ears rung. He hated loud noises. Shaking his head he tried to listen but suddenly people started looking around in a panic. Ears still ringing, he looked to the source of the looks and saw a dog lying in a pool of blood. Just as his blood began to boil (edge loves dogs) his hearing returned, and he did not like what he heard.

"Goblins chew and Goblins bite. 
Goblins cut and Goblins fight.
Stab the dog and cut the horse,
Goblins eat and take by force!
Goblins race and Goblins jump
Goblins slash and Goblins bump.
Burn the skin and mash the head,
Goblins here and you be dead!
Chase the baby, catch the pup.
Bonk the head to shut it up.
Bones be cracked, flesh be stewed,
We be Goblins! You be food!"

Stepping between the people and the small green being, he drew his knives (two large daggers) and prepared for a fight. Before he could even speak a word others stepped forward and looked ready for combat, one of two he recognized from serving him mead earlier. With a slight smile the massive Nord bellowed loud and charged the green critter.

“FOR FROSTKNELL!”


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Nov 3, 2012)

After the hide and seek game, Orgyl decided he would walk around the city to take in the sites, going from shop to shop, inn to inn, he eventually found himself by the port again.  Now that he had gotten a good look at the town, he decided that he would just like to relax by the ocean, listening to the waves crash on the shore, and feel the breeze on his skin.  Orgyl relaxed so much that, he even decided in a rare oportunity to remove his mask to make the most of this time.  The scars of the past still clear to this day, he sat there for a time, trying to avoid the gaze of others.  When he heard it was time for more announcements, Orgyl quickly returned his mask to its place and made his way to the crowd.  Admittedly, he was getting rather bored before the screams began to fill the peaceful village, and when he heard them, his excitement began to get the best of him as he ran toward the strange chanting.


----------



## BBs (Nov 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Okay so Order of Initiative is as follows:

Saphyre_wolf
Ruiktheforgotten
GOBLINS!
D'Raven
Dharuhk Svahre(he posted before Joker)
The Joker
Jemal

Let the epic battlearu BEGIN ... ARU!


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Nov 6, 2012)

Without hesitation Altira lets a mighty growl escape from her throat charges full force at one of the goblins. Hoping that she can slam it to the grond.




Ooc: please ignore the 7 dmg roll forgot the powerful chatge


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Nov 6, 2012)

Orgyl see's his opportunity to roast some of the strange creatures and he takes it, running within 10ft of the strange creatures and yells outloud "Te o yaku", sending jets of flame from the palms of his hands into the enemies faces.  









*OOC:*


 Thank you for allowing me to re-do that action bbs, ill try to be more careful next time  I was going for positioning myself so that i can hit 3 of them with one shot, also its a dc 16 reflex save for half


----------



## BBs (Nov 13, 2012)

The goblins caught off by surprise by these brave people could not give them time to react a giant wolf lady crushing one of them to a pulp! They turn their angry and filled teeth gaze just in time to notice a half elf man extend his arms with a yell of "Te o yaku". Two of the goblins manage to leap out of the way in somewhat time before being burnt to a crisp, unfortunately the goblin taking the brunt end of the fire did not manage to in time. Still alive it yelps and runs around in circles trying to put the fire out. The two goblins putting a bit burnt turn their angry gaze at the sorcerer, and walk towards him to retaliate. Unfortunately for the stupid sods, one of them forgot the wolf lady, being opened to an attack from her. One goblin unharmed and witnessing the carnage of his brethren instead goes for the wolf lady.









*OOC:*


So this is what happens, Goblin 0 who was numbered 0 beacuse he is dead is ... dead from saphyre_wolf! Goblin 1 is running in circles away from the battle, so no opportunity on his part.  Saphyre_wolf gets an attack of opportunity on goblin 2. Goblin 2 and 3 are attacking Ruiktheforgotten. Goblin 4 is attacking Saphyre_wolf. Oooohhh better hope Sapyre hits teh goblin Ruik!

Goblin Damage Taken:
Goblin 0 = dead
Goblin 1 = 5 Fire Damage
Goblin 2 = 2 Fire Damage
Goblin 3 = 1 Fire Damage
Goblin 4 = 0 Damage

All the goblins have missed but except possibly #2


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Nov 13, 2012)

Altira sees the goblin out of the corner of her eye and turn and snaps at it without hesitation. She wanted to crush these creatures for disturbing this lovely festival and killing the dog. "not so fast" -crunch-


----------



## D'Raven (Nov 14, 2012)

[sblock=occ] I am assuming that a local of 25 means I know goblins,. If not well what's their touch ac and hp! If I get another attack bonus.[/sblock]

"Goblins, I hate goblins. Always giving the small guys a bad name. Kat starts to mutter to him self as he calmly unslings his rifle and shoots at a goblin. After the shot he shakes his head and dives underground.

[sblock=action] Kat takes a move action to draw his weapon, a standard action to attack the uninjured goblin and then a five foot step down. +1 to att and damage if within 30ft[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Nov 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


Still waiting on Dharuk and Joker.  Not sure if BBs is going strict init order or not so unless he says otherwise i'll wait for u guys to post before my action.


----------



## BBs (Nov 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


Just an update:
Goblins Hp = 6
Goblins AC = 16/13/14
Goblins Attack Bonus = +3
Saphyre_wolf crunches the Goblin #2's neck between her teeth, Ruik takes no damage.
D'Raven head shots Goblin #4, suprisingly killing it, hehe. 

Goblin Damage Taken:
Goblin 0 = dead
Goblin 1 = 5 Fire Damage
Goblin 2 = dead
Goblin 3 = 1 Fire Damage
Goblin 4 = dead


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Nov 16, 2012)

Wayeen sees the fight against the goblins and his blood begins to stir. Time for some real hunting. He slips in from the shadows and descends upon one of the unfortunate goblins, his double chained kamas a whirling bringer of death.

[sblock=OOC] I'm attacking the goblin with the most hit points. My weapon is reach. Attack +7 with +2 for being hidden if it matters, and my damage is 1d4 + 9 + 1d6 sneak Attack [/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Nov 17, 2012)

The goblin is eviscerated as if from no where from the mighty Neeyawracka, there is nothing that anyone can tell that's left of him. Fortunately the goblin on fire was too busy recovering to notice.









*OOC:*


IMPORTANT NOTE! A my bad one too, sorry 

Goblin #1 is full defending, so his AC is 20 right now. Go Joker and finish him, if not, Jemal! If not then Saphyre!


----------



## The Joker (Nov 19, 2012)

The swirled of battle came upon him to quickly and he needed to find his Barings. While readying himself for battle the world spun on. Before he could even clear the ground between him and the thing, almost all of the others had died in some fashion, some efficiently, others in a fantastic manor. Trying to focuses on the goblin, as the masked man called it, Edge charged the remaining green critter, fully intent on chopping it to ribbons…

If miss: in his mad rush to get to grips with the tiny menace, he forgot about the vast difference of height and his blade weaved a high arch above the creatures head.


----------



## BBs (Nov 19, 2012)

The giant man misses the green goblin running about in circles, the hieght combined with the scampering made it really difficult for the man.









*OOC:*


Allrighty Jemal, FINISH HIM!


----------



## Jemal (Nov 20, 2012)

Behemoth leaps forward, landing with a snarl in front of the last goblin, grabbing the goblin in one massive claw he lifts it up 
"Wretched beast, BEGONE!"  and rips it to pieces.








*OOC:*


 Nat 20 attack.. nat 20 confirm.. 2 for a triple  oh well, still 13 damage.  I'm guessing that's enough to kill the 6 hp goblin?


----------



## BBs (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow finally had time to post ... I MEAN! UM! /clears throat. The great and mighty Behemoth tears the goblin to shreds so much so, it is hardly even recognizable, there isn't even a dip of blood on the big guy, it was very well done, I mean like come on! Whoops there I go again ... AS THE FINAL GOBLIN FALLETH! It makes out a screech, six more goblins appear from the very south east side of the town square where the mighty heroes are! They've just finished lighting a cart full of fuel on fire. The goblins turn to notice the screech and fall of their brother, then noticing their dead brethren, around the brave challengers! Two of the goblins noticeably different, being female, seemed to be chanting and rallying the other goblins with their singing

"Goblins be mighty
Goblins be quick
Goblins be bitey
You all not slick!
Break their heads
Beat them like drums
We'll make beads
With your thumbs!
We be Goblins
We has fire
We be robbings
You be in dire!"









*OOC:*


Re-roll initative, I'm doing it differently this time ... hopefully we'll see some better rolles, hehe.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Nov 29, 2012)

init roll


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Nov 29, 2012)

Wayeen's bloodlust was at its peak. And yet all the foes had fallen, leaving him with a sense of unfulfillment. Yet just as he was about to give up hope, more foes appeared from the southeast. He still had a chance to satiate his appetite.


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Nov 30, 2012)

Altira stands on her hind legs and looks to see where these other goblins are.


----------



## D'Raven (Dec 9, 2012)

Kat being underground doesn't see the new foes but knowing goblins he understands that there will be more, lots more.  He clears a bit of space around him and starts to reload.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2012)

*OOC:*



It seems the dice roller is malfunctioning on the new site.  Shall we postpone til it's working properly, or just use invisible castle?


----------



## BBs (Dec 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


We will postpone till the dice roller is working, or till at least probably after the 18th or christmas.


----------



## BBs (May 10, 2013)

Okay so finally got off my laziness and continued the campaign, we'll be using invisible castle, or other dice rollers from other websites. If either doesn't work or having troubles etc. etc., then use dice in real life. I'll trust you not to cheat and such! I'll roll everyone's initiative in real life because I am lazy and Invisible Castle is saying " YOU SCOTT! YOU CAN SUCK MY BEHIND!" The list will is: (Sorry for the sloppiness, enworld won't even let me press enter for new lines, this made things complicated!)
*1st Altira (Saphyre_Wolf), 2nd Goblin 1, 3rd Cat (D'Raven), 4th Goblin 2, 5th Behemoth (Jemal), 6th Orgyl (Ruiktheforgotten), 7th Goblin 3, 8th Wayeen (Dharuhk Svahre), 9th Goblin 4, 10th Goblin Warchanter 1, 11th Slave (Joker), 12th Goblin Warchanter 2* 
"Goblins be mighty
 Goblins be quick
 Goblins be bitey
 You all not slick!
 Break their heads
 Beat them like drums
 We'll make beads
 With your thumbs!
 We be Goblins
 We has fire
 We be robbings
 You be in dire!"


----------



## saphyre_wolf (May 10, 2013)

Altira charges the closest goblin and slams into him. Growling "how many are there of these things!"

atk roll: 6+4= 10
dmg: 2+4+4= 8 (if it hits using powerful charge)


----------



## BBs (May 10, 2013)

Even whilst caught flat-footed the fable goblin at the front manages to dodge past the rampaging wolf woman! "Sneaky sneaky wolf lady! Goblin be sneakier! Goblin has fire!" As if this entire battle is a joke, the goblin thrusts his fire forward, hitting the wolfie girl! Luckily it only hurts for but just a second and the fire isn't strong enough for the fur to catch on fire with the little jibber jabber waving it around. 







*OOC:*


Hit ac 17, im guessing that's a hit, with 3 fire damage. That makes it Cat's turn.


----------



## D'Raven (May 10, 2013)

Kat pops up and with a quick scan around the area picks his target and fires. 

[sblock=OoC] Kat, witha K, takes a 5 foot step up, only coming up to about chest height to gain cover if possible. Takes a move action to steady aim and shoots the closest goblin to where he was. Range is 50' and if needed I'll expend a grit if something is farther then that to keep it a touch up 100'. Standard is a shot. Roll 9 +8(9 if <30) touch 17 (T15 55-100, ac 13 if over 100'. For 6 (7 if < 30') damage. [/sblock]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BBs (May 11, 2013)

Kat ducks behind a the stage cover and peeks around the corner to shoot the first goblin. It hits him square in the head blasting his head clean off! Seeing how serious the situation is the other goblins drop their torches and rear up their dog slicers! The goblin struck in fear with the loud bang in fear attempts to strike the wolf lady but misses!! (Behemoth)







*OOC:*


It says cat for your character in rogue's gallery, sorry, but you killed the first goblin who also struck Altira. The second goblin missed and now it's Behemoth's turn. Goblin 1 = dead, all other goblins = dressed and unharmed


----------



## D'Raven (May 11, 2013)

[sblock=OoC] since its been a while, pops up means I take a 5' step up, out of the ground, I'm a burrowing creature. Before we left off I had gone under ground to reload in safety. Me taking cover would be me only coming out of the ground half way, like a fox hole of trench. If that's not possible the I just jump out of the ground. As a 5' step I don't have a lot of movement.[/sblock]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jemal (May 11, 2013)

Behemoth leaps onto the nearest building, his claws biting into the stone as he climbs to the top and then leaps off, gliding overhead and dropping down into the middle of the goblins, landing with a ferocious roar beside the apparent leaders.








*OOC:*



I'm presuming that the climbing and gliding will take two move actions.  I don't know exactly how it's set up, but if possible I land in melee range of both warchanters, otherwise I land near one and adjacent to as many goblins as possible trying to provoke/scare/draw their fire.
DEFENSES:
AC: 18, HP: 14, DR 5/bludgeoning


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (May 11, 2013)

Orgyl lets out a shreik as he finds himself running behind Altira, looking at the increased number of goblins in the area. When he makes it to the tail end of Altira he ducks behind her and says while shaking, "protect me cone!" as he hides his face behind his mask, behind his hands. 









*OOC:*


 Orgyl casts mage armor and runs behind Altira  enough said


----------



## BBs (May 12, 2013)

The great mighty Behemoth leaps from building right in between the two Warchanters, while Orgyl runs behind Altira speaking the funny magical words of wisdom! The goblins being in disarray one decides to take a mere five foot step and strikes at the funny one (Orgyl). But the mage armor barely protects the mighty caster as sparks fly from the goblin's Dogslicer against the invisible shield, the hit was so close and so mighty that the armour turned off for a brief second but came quickly back on! 







*OOC:*


Goblin just misses with a hit of 18 vs AC 19! The Mage Armour is still on, I just wanted to make it sound awesome! It is now Wayeen's turn.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (May 13, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] K, I can't find a map or anything to indicate positioning so I'm gonna make some loose assumptions here and you can correct me if I'm wrong. I'm assuming I can move 50ft to get within range of one of the two warchanters, and because they have not acted in initiative yet I'm assuming I'm attacking a flat-footed target. If the first assumption is off, I'll charge 100ft instead. If they are both off, I'll go find a hiding spot closer to the enemies and cry ;p [/sblock]

Wayeen eyes the small fries with disdain. Good effort, but not enough of a challenge to really slake his fighting instincts. Instead, he decides to go for a bigger challenge, and rushed towards one of the larger females. Slipping past one of the event tents for the festical, he approaches his target from the side in the hopes of catching her even more off guard than she should be. Spinning his chained kamas he leaps out of his cover at his target and brings one of the blades down with all his might.

[sblock=OOC] Hide check: 15 if she is further than 25ft from me (which is what I am assuming), 20 if she is 25ft or closer. 
1d20+6=15
Attack Roll: Flat-Footed 23 (25 if I suceeded in my hide check)
1d20+7=23
Damage Roll: 13
1d4+1d6+9=13

Important notes: AC currently 19, Using a reach weapon. [/sblock]


----------



## BBs (May 14, 2013)

The crafty Wayeen sneaks upon the unsuspecting goblins (They have no skill into spot, wow hehe) and just moves into enough range of the goblin Warchanter. Like an invisible whirling shadow of death he cuts apart one of the Warchanters into bits. After the sneaky little feelow finished off his foe, one of the remaining normal goblins turns to realize what's behind him. The goblin growls   "You killed pack mate! You be dead!" and manages to strike a blow to the assassin! Mean while the other goblin warchanter screeches a somewhat weird sound to the great Behemoth while moving back ten paces. The screech sounds almost as if it was laughing. 







*OOC:*


So Wayeen manages to kill Goblin Warchanter #2, goblin #4 struck Wayeen with a hit of 21 (Rolled high) and a damage of 3.  Behemoth aggroed the Warchanters in the first place so he gets hit with Hideous Laughter from the goblin Warchanter. Since Warchanter #2 is dead, it is now Slaves turn then Altira's


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (May 14, 2013)

[sblock=ooc] So just out of curiosity, what did the goblin attack me with? Was it a range weapon or a melee weapon? I'm just asking because I'm wondering if I would have gotten an attack of opportunity for him moving near me if he is using  amelee weapon. I am using a reach weapon after all [/sblock]


----------



## BBs (May 14, 2013)

*OOC:*


I forgot of your reach weapon but regardless you were close enough with their positioning to make him make a 5 foot step because goblins 1 and 2 were front lines, and 3 and 4 were body guards of the Warchanter being near them ... while looking at one dead Warchanter seeing how one is dead, I think they're failing! Lol


----------



## BBs (May 30, 2013)

Seeing as Joker is having troubles with his character, we'll fix him after the battles! Instead of delaying, Edge screams a battle cry and charges at closest goblin. He manages to stick the knife into the goblins head, slaying it.








*OOC:*


Since Joker is having troubles nad is too slow, I took command. Hit the goblin with the dice roll being 18 it self, and hit for max damage, slaying goblin #2.
BACK TO THE TOP OF INIT!
Altira
D'Raven
Behemoth
Orgyl
GOblin 3
Wayeen
Goblin 4
Warchanter
Edge


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Jun 5, 2013)

"What did you-" but before Altira could finish Orgyl was struck by one of the goblins. It looked like it may not have hit but Altira did not like that, "No harm shall come to him," she barked and lunges at the goblin.

[sblock] altira will use flurry of blows:  1d20+3=22        dmg 1d6+4= 8
                                                           1d20+3=8         (im assuming it does not hit but) 5 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Jun 5, 2013)

Altira unleashes a wave of fists to the goblin, the little bugger jumping around, but was open for the final strike! The shot struck him upon the throat crushing his wind pipe and dies!









*OOC:*


Ya hit Goblin 3 with the first strike, just tried to make it sound cool . Goblin 3 is dead and removed from the list, next is D'Raven, Behemoth, Orgyl, and Wayeen before Goblin 4


----------



## D'Raven (Jun 5, 2013)

Kat dives back under ground.

[sblock=OoC] 5 foot step down underground then I reload my musket.[/sblock]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2013)

Behemoth roars, lashing out at the goblins around him. "WRETCHED BEASTS!"








*OOC:*



Not sure what goblins there are, Attacking with two claws.  If warchanter's within 5' step will attack as priority, otherwise another goblin.  If first attack drops one and there's another in range, I'll attack it iwith the second.
Claws (1d20+7=16, 1d20+7=22)
Claws dmg (1d4+5=8, 1d4+5=6)
First attack hits AC 16 for 8 damage, second hits AC 22 for 6 damage.


----------



## BBs (Jun 6, 2013)

Kat dives under the stand and starts to reload, while Behemoth whirls his claws at the Goblin Warchanter. She is elusive and dodges the first strike, but the second strike was too quick for her. Despite her size she endured the blow across he belly, and is still alive but bleeding horribly.









*OOC:*


Goblin Warchanter was in range for both attacks, first missed, second hit, still alive though, but by the looks of things, barely.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jun 30, 2013)

Orgyl Stands proud behind Altira and declares to the goblin attackers "HAHA! take that you dasterdly attackers! I dont even need to aid my commerades!"  









*OOC:*


 im......gonna pass ive honestly been stuck on what i wanted to do so.....ya NO MORE DELAYING THE POSTS!!!


----------



## BBs (Jul 1, 2013)

*OOC:*


okie dokie Wayeen's turn


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jul 4, 2013)

Wayeen moved to dodge around the goblin that was attempting to prevent him from killing his targets. Despite the inflicted wound he received, Wayeen did not yet feel any concern from the opponent. There would be plenty of time to rip him apart after. Coming around the other side of the second warchanter, he used the distraction provided by Behemoth to attempt to finish the goblin off.   

[sblock=ooc] Acrobatics to avoid an attack of opportunity, moving to flank the goblin warchanter, and then I'm attacking it with the kama. 
Acrobatics Check to avoid attack of opportunity from goblin 4 (1d20+7=12) Probably fail it with that 12 lol. 

Attack on Goblin warchanter including flanking bonus (1d20+9=27)

Damage Roll against Goblin Warchanter including sneak attack (1d4+1d6+9=15) [/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Jul 6, 2013)

The Goblin Warchanter pre-occupied with Behemoth so much so that he didn't even notice his head rolling off and hitting the ground ... until it hit the ground! One goblin left! Back to Orgyl's turn before it goes! FINISH HIM! ... if you can! Mwahahahaha!


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jul 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


.....i said i passed lol so you know next turn


----------



## BBs (Jul 17, 2013)

*OOC:*


 okie dokie if you want the goblin to attack ... ATTACK! 








The goblin being outnumbered panics and strikes randomly at Edge, but misses horrendously. The rest of the heroes surround him, and wonder if he's a little lost! 

Chaos is still ushered, but it is noticeably getting under control and calming down quickly. However the aspiring young heroes are not out of the woods yet! A scream and frantic barking are to the north. Our heroic figures follow the scream to the east of the White Deer, near Sandpoint's north gate. A brave commando thrusts his chest as he is triumphant over a hunting dog that he bravely took down! ... Well that's because he's mounted on a goblin dog! The person screaming was none other than Aldern Foxglove (The noble who participated in Kat's (Sorry if I got that wrong!) game and failed! (YES HE FAILED! **** THE RULES!)). As the scene unfolds, goblins run out from hiding raising their hands in victory and cheer! After so the goblins turn their faces to Aldern!

"Skin the dog!
burn the biggy!
Drink some grog!
As we ... ..." The Goblins try to think of a word that rhymes with biggy ... "GIGGY!" That'll ... do?











*OOC:*


The goblin missed horribly, decided to end the encounter there, now the final encounter begins "DIE, DOG, DIE!" Goblin #3 attack roll = <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4128401/">1d6=6, 1d20+3=4, 1d4+1=4</a> 

The goblin Warchief is 40 feet away from the party members, the goblins behind him are 10 feet away. They are five feet apart in randomness though as they look to the human! There is 1 Goblin Commando on a Goblin Dog, backed up by 5 Goblins, so in the end, Goblin Commando = 40 feet away, 5 goblins 50 feet. ALso I just have to sing it! GOBLINS! GOBLINS! LOTS OF GOBLINS! GOBLIN BALL Z!

ROLLING INITIATIVE FOR ALL!
PARTY'S INITIATIVARU!
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4135690/">1d20+10=16, 1d20+7=27, 1d20+6=12, 1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=18, 1d20+4=5</a>
GOBLIN'S INITIATIVARU!
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4135692/">1d20+3=13, 1d20+6=26, 1d20+6=24, 1d20+6=22, 1d20+6=10, 1d20+6=26</a>
INITIATIVE TOTARU!
1st = Kat
2nd = Goblin 1
3rd = Goblin 5
4th = Goblin 2
5th = Goblin 3
6th = Orgyl
7th = Altira
8th = Goblin Commando + Goblin Dog
9th = Behemoth
10th = Edge
11th = Goblin 4
12th = Wayeen

For those that had their buffs activated, only two rounds have passed between this battle and the last one, Kat's gun is fully reloaded, and I think that's it ... SO Kat! You're first amidst this chaos!


----------



## D'Raven (Jul 18, 2013)

Kat takes aim at the lead goblin and pulls the trigger. Then dives again like a land dolphin.

[sblock=OoC] move action steady aim, range increase, standard attack, 5' step using burrow speed underground.
To hit touch 25
damage 5
[/sblock]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BBs (Jul 20, 2013)

*OOC:*


uum is it me or is there no rolls of damage, hit, anything on D'Raven's post? Please use invisible castle now to link your rolls guys, it'll make it easier on me, and now that I figured out how to work it too, everyone will use it! Mwahahha! Or did you no shoot? Either way, need to know that, and statement still stands on invisible castle


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jul 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


 and now we just wait for a post from the dm


----------



## BBs (Jul 24, 2013)

Kat's bullet fires right into the Goblin Commando's chest, bending him over his chest on his mount. for a few moments all is silent, until the Goblin Commando rises back up with a deadly grin! "Play time" And with that four of the goblins dash in charges towards the our heroes! Unfortunately they have no idea of picking the right targets.









*OOC:*


Rolling stats! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4144556/
Note you are all flat-footed, and their ac will be reduced by 2
Goblin 1 charges Behemoth with a 12
Goblin 5 charges Edge with a 17 and deals 3 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4144597/
Goblin 2 charges Altira with a 6
Goblin 3 charges Wayeen causing an attack of opportunity! But charges with a 6


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jul 24, 2013)

Orgyl seeing his dog friend getting charged steps forward to take its side, as he steps however.....he changes slightly, his hands crack and twitch a little....as his nails extend into something more like claws.  With these he slashes at the goblin attacker......both attacks striking true and drawing blood from the little monster. "NEVER......do that to my friend!"









*OOC:*


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4144668/ http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4144669/  not trying to over step myself here but i can only assume a 17 and 19 hits the poor bastard  also for simplicity sake, ill always cound damage from attacks as top of one roll to top of the other


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jul 25, 2013)

Wayeen watches the reckless goblin rush towards him with distain. The lack of 
strategy or fighting style leaves him feeling bored and unfulfilled. He flicks 
his kama at it less like a warrior striking down a worthy foe, and more like an 
exterminator swatting a pest. 

[sblock=OOC] Attack of Opportunity (1d20+7=14)
damage for attack of opportunity (1d4+9=10) [/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Jul 26, 2013)

Wayeen would have missed the reckless Goblin ... if it were not for the the reckless charge! He swats the goblin away like a bug! Mean while Orgyl's claws slash through the other goblin's throat, gasping for the air that will never come. Two goblins fall, the goblins superiority in numbers diminishing, they look at each other with fear!









*OOC:*


hit 14 is just enough with the goblins' charge reducing the ac! Goblin 3 and 2 are dead! Next on init!
1st = Kat
2nd = Goblin 1
3rd = Goblin 5
6th = Orgyl
7th = Altira
8th = Goblin Commando + Goblin Dog
9th = Behemoth
10th = Edge
11th = Goblin 4
12th = Wayeen

Altira is nextaru!


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Aug 7, 2013)

Altira charges the goblin camando  
[sblock] http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4164220/ for attack slam with powerful charge [/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Aug 7, 2013)

The Goblin Commando starts to attempt to rally the troops, that is until a wolf girl sprangs onto it's neck. The powerful chomp seperates the head from the body, rolling down on the ground with a thud! There is a moment of silence with fear entering the goblins' eyes! Just then the goblin dog's eyes turns read, raises it head, and makes some weird screeching sound! To the normal hearing it sounds normal, but to Orgyl and Altira it actually forms into words! "Let fear become fury!" Altira is caught into shock so much, she has no time to react to the crazed goblin dog returning the favour by lunging at HER neck and chomping down viciously! A rash almost seemed to have broken out around the bite, but no one even notices it because it was quashed instantly by Alitra's immune system! That and ... as this happens the Goblins eyes burn with anger, and go into a frenzy! They do not sing! They do not dance! They do not play! They only repeat the words "KILL! KILL! KILL! KILL! KILL! KILL!" 









*OOC:*


Okay so Altira decimates the Goblin Commando! But the Goblin Dog reacts with a frenzied vengeance! Taking 8 damage. 
	
	



```
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4164435/">1d20+4=22, 1d6+5=8</a>
```
Then she must make a fortitude save for Allergic Reaction and thus makes it. 
	
	



```
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4164488/">1d20+5=24</a>
```
Next I rolled perception checks for everyone to hear the Goblin Dog's screech, the DC being 20 because this is a small bonus thing for flavour, and perhaps something to occour later. 
	
	



```
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4164447/">1d20+8=22, 1d20+5=14, 1d20+9=15, 1d20+6=15, 1d20+7=25, 1d20+5=14</a>
```
Orgyl is 22
Wayeen is 14
Kat is 15
Behemoth is 15
Altira is 25
Edge is 14

Next in line on initiative is Behemoth, and Edge. The goblins are now in a frenzy, which changes their combat statistics. Only hint I'll give is they seems a lot more reckless.

One last thing very important, make sure your HP are kept track! I am probably not going to do it for you, but I believe none of you got healed through these three encounters, so especially Altira must look up her hit points in case she is bleeding or unconscious.


----------



## The Joker (Aug 12, 2013)

Edge looked down at the little green creature and smiled. It had been a while since he had a fight with one of there lithesome creatures and even then it was always a scared scout or a fleeing raider. It was almost refreshing to find not only a goblin without terror on his face but a grin of malice and fury spread wide across his mouth. He didn't like being in a straight fight, those where for strategists, berserkers and madmen, but he did like getting his blades wet from time to time. Maybe that's why he liked fighting the little blighters. Taking his stance balancing on his right foot, left raised off the ground, he performed a cartwheeling leap forward.


(i full round with my punching daggers, getting two attacks at +2. two weapon fighting with weapon finess. dex +4, -2 for light weapon in both hands)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4171188/
crit, rolling to confirm
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4171189/
yay!


----------



## BBs (Aug 14, 2013)

Edge's calculated cartwheel went through the goblin with his decisive strikes. Edge stopped his cartwheel behind the goblin, and for a moment all was still ... Until the Goblin splits in half! The battle rages on!








*OOC:*


 The crit was enough to fell the goblin! The modified list is as follows!
1st = Kat
2nd = Goblin 1
3rd = Orgyl
4th = Altira
5th = Goblin Dog
6th = Behemoth
7th = Edge
8th = Goblin 4
9th = Wayeen

Behemoth's turn!


----------



## Jemal (Aug 19, 2013)

Behemoth lashes out at the surrounding goblins with his claws.








*OOC:*


2 Claws (1d20+7=15, 1d20+7=27, 1d4+5=8, 1d4+5=8)
Confirm (1d20+7=26)
Hit AC 15 for 8 damage, AC 27 (Confirm the crit) for 16 damage.
I made sure to put him in the middle, so hopefully there's two separate ones in range for him to attack.  If not I guess he just rips one into MANY pieces.


----------



## BBs (Aug 21, 2013)

Behemoth leaps into the air and lands between the Goblin Dog, and the Goblin! His first strike lops the goblin's head off, but the Goblin Dog gets an open strike at the great goliath! However the winged hero moves his arm in front of him to catch the crazed weird creature with his forearm. The bite doesn't connect to the skin, and the wild dog is vulnerable to the mini giant to snap its neck! All that is left is one goblin, but for some strange reason it's not running like normal goblins. He stays it's ground with craze in his eyes, and foam coming out of his mouth.









*OOC:*


The goblins were far apart, however I've deducted that with risk Jemal would leap between the Goblin Dog and Goblin 4 who did not even react yet. All that is left is Goblin 1, and it is Wayeen's turn! Who will kill the last Goblin for the win!?
Goblin Dog's roll: 
	
	



```
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4184716/">1d20+4=16, 1d6+5=6</a>
```
Initiative:
1st = Kat
2nd = Goblin 1
3rd = Orgyl
4th = Altira
5th = Behemoth
6th = Edge
7th = Wayeen


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Aug 21, 2013)

Wayeen's hopes for a decent fight are quickly disappearing. He runs over to the last remaining goblin to swing his mighty chain weapon but the blood from the fighting causes the chain to slip from his grip. Smiling at the goblin even as his weapon sails from his grasp, he spreads his arms as if to say "Come get me!"

[sblock=OOC] Wayeen charges the goblin but nat 1s the attack roll. Next!
Charge attack on remaining goblin (1d20+9=10) [/sblock]


----------



## D'Raven (Aug 23, 2013)

[sblock=OoC]kat uses a full round action to reload underground[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Aug 28, 2013)

Wayeen's taunt to the goblin gave it a furious growl, with a leap the goblin barely manages to hit the little guy! The crazed goblin knocks the hero down,  and stabs and gashes at him with his dogslicer! However the goblin is distracted as Altira does a 360 degree turning kick into his face and snapping his neck back upside down!  The rest of every single goblin starts retreating to the north, given that the word that their Commando was taken out by a group of freaks.  As the heroes help Wayeen up, badly hurt but not bleeding to death, Aldern Foxglove yells "HEROES! YOU SAVED US!" It takes a few moments until people creep out of their hiding to notice the group of adventurers now turned to heroes.  The crowd gives out a cheer, picks up the group and marches them towards the cathedral for healing and celebration!  As the group is carried off being celebrated, the guards of Sandpoint interrogate the Goblins left behind.  Most of the goblins jumped off the cliff at Junker's Edge to the north to avoid capture, some disappeared entirely, and some were captured.  Interrogations of the goblins prove useless, asking whom their leader was, however most of it was useless.  The goblins were just given orders to burn, and kill everyone.  The only information revealed was that their leader was "You longshanks!"  The group is rewarded by Ameiko Kaijitsu a free week of rooms at the Rusty Dragon for a way of thanks.

However after the group is carried away and no one is left behind the battle scene of the Commando's group, the Goblin Dog's eyes are still glowing red on it's deceased corpse! A shadowy figure is shown looming over the head and waits a few seconds to look at the celebration. The Goblin Dog's corpse then disintegrates to ash, and the cloaked stranger moves to follow the celebrations into town.









*OOC:*


End of Part one finally, lol! ANYWAYS! The goblin managed to hit Wayeen 
	
	



```
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4195155/">1d20+4=19, 1d4+2=4</a>
```
 but not enough for death.  To speed things up I took control of the next three turns of the parties' attacks 
	
	



```
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4195161/">1d20+4=17, 1d20+7=12, 1d20+5=16</a>
```
 First roll was Altira's, second was Behemoth's, and third was Edge. All hit, so did Altira's damage first to see if she got the kill, which she did! 
	
	



```
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4195164/">1d6+4=9</a>
```
 Only did hers since if she didn't kill it, Behemoth would. Now the group is celebrated as heroes, yayyy! And are followed by a a stranger that no one notices. On to part TWO!

Rewards: Town's loving recognition
XP: 480 xp for each.


----------



## BBs (Aug 28, 2013)

*Part Two: Local Heroes
*
Here our little tale continues with the heroes in Snadpoint.  Everyone and their nieces and nephews heard the tale of a group of six individuals shatter an army of goblins to save the town!  A simple walk down main street is more than enough attention!  Local Baker Alma Avertin forcefully gives Wayeen a loaf of bread for fear of him starving! Kat pays a visit to the Hagfish and gains a round of cheer, free beer, and completes a challenge to drink out of Norah's tank and reflexes out before she takes a bite out of him.  Orgyl's visit to Sandpoint Theater results in Cyrdak Drokkus begging him into auditioning for his new play.  Savah's Armory gives any of the heroes 20% price off with her stock.  All that aside some of the important townsfolk pull some of the heroes aside.

Early in the morning Sheriff Hemlock asks the guard to seek out Orgyl and Kat for some help.  Barely awake Hemlock debriefs them at their meeting  "Hey there you two, I need some help.  Father Zantus asked me for help investigating Tobyn's vault.  He noticed the door to it was left ajar, and thinks some sort of goblin is trapped in there.  I personally think there is more to it then that, so I thought about asking you out for help.  Now come along." Without waiting for a reply Sheriff Hemlock turns and ... leads the way, expecting them to follow.  The two heroes look a bit shocked at each other, but decide nothing else is better to do then follow.

Edge was walking down the main street in the morning on his day off from the Rusty Dragon, or a free day off since Ameiko gave it to him.  Edge always thought of him as a ladies man and just flaunted it with every girl giggling and blushing as he passed by.  However a real challenge comes with Shayliss Vinder, daughter of Ven Vinder who is the owner of Sandpoint General Store, and younger sister of Katrine Vinder. "Hey handsome, I have a rat problem in the general store's basement. Could you just please come and take care of it later today?" After the discussion and Edge's acceptance, DUH!, she leaves for the general store to prepare it for his visit.

During lunch Wayeen devours the bread loaf down in the town square, Aldern Foxglove notices him and beseeches him to join a hunt.  "Hey I remember you, you're the little guy who just stood there and taunted that goblin into attacking you!  That was just a smashing tactic, and took it like a true man! Say I'm getting ready for a hunt, and I would be honored for you to join me."  After the accepted decision is made, Aldern and Wayeen go off to their hunt.

Behemoth decided to take it easy and stay at the Rusty Dragon Inn.  With the sky turning dark, He manages to catch Ameiko's attention, and engage in a conversation.  "Well I've always had feelings for him, I just-" However this conversation is interrupted with the tavern doors slamming open.  It's Ameiko's father, Lonjiku Kaijitsu who is a noble of Sandpoint and owner of Sandpoint's Glassworks.  He yells in a sharp-tongued command in a strange language.   

Late in the night, after all the strange events, Altira gets a knock at her room door.  It's Ameiko with Amele Barett beside her all teared up and holding her baby, Verah, to her chest with one hand.  Her other hand is clinging to the back of her son, Aeren's, shirt.  She is swelled up in tears, and Ameiko has to explain for her.  "It's her husband, Alergast.  Ever since the goblin raid, Aeren has been having night terrors of a goblin in his closet.  Well tonight a strange occurence happened in their house.  They tried sleeping but the temperature in their house became too hot to the touch.  They left the house and Alergast decided to go back in to investigate.  That was two hours ago, and Barett came to me begging for help.  I'm sorry it is late, but could you please help?"  After some inquiry, Barett leaves Aeren and Verah behind in the Rusty Dragon, and leads Altira to her home.









*OOC:*


Sorry for the whole god hand thing, just speeding things up, roleplay it out how your reaction goes.













*OOC:*


The next post is the beginning of the quests. Each of these quests are at different times of the day, first is Orgyl and Kat, to Edge, to Wayeen, to Behemoth, and then finally Altira.













*OOC:*


anyone can make any post their quest anytime, it is order only in the time of the story, and it's all roleplaying.


----------



## BBs (Aug 28, 2013)

Sheriff Hemlock, Orgyl, and Kat meet up with Father Zantus near the front of Ezakien Tobyn's vault.  "Thank you all for comming, this is just wrong!  Who would desecrate a tomb?  It is just not right!"  As the sheriff tries to calm down the father, Orgyl and Kat try to investigate outside the tomb.  







*OOC:*


make a perception check of DC 13, if either of you succeed, make a DC 13 survival check







Edge is standing there on the street confounded by his luck!  But nearby people are giving him rather strange looks.  







*OOC:*


Edge needs to make a DC 20 Diplomacy and/or DC 20 Knowledge Local check from the people.







It takes half an hour for Wayeen and Aldern to make it to Tickwood Forest, during which Aldern asks many questions to Wayeen.  "Have you done this before?  Where did you come from?  Have you ever faced a goblin before?  Have you ever traveled around before?  Are there others like you?"  







*OOC:*


Whether Wayeen answers the questions or not is up to him, but to speed up the process, a DC 13 Survival check is required







Everyone of Sandpoint knows of Lonjiku's position, and return to their meals and hope he ignores them.  Lonjiku stalks around the room scanning for someone until his eyes hit Behemoth and Ameiko, he rushes towards them and with a yell goes "You big freak!  You think you come here, save town, be praised as heroes?!  You cause more problems!  Good deeds cause dire consequences! Filthy curs!  And you Ameiko!  This is your last chance to leave this filthy place and return back home!  You've already disgraced your family name enough!"  Without hesitation Ameiko snaps back. "I'd rather be boiled up in troll stew then move back with you, you stupid old man!"  furious Lonjiku attempts to pull Ameiko by the hair, but she dodges and smacks his hand with a spoon on the table.  Things look like they're just heating up between the two, what does Behemoth do?  







*OOC:*


This is a total roleplay moment where it depends on Behemoth's actions, go awesome for more XP!







Barett leads Altira to her home.  Outside it seems all normal and safe, so Altira goes in and inside is a whole different story!  The room itself is the main living room with the kitchen in the back, and the stairs leading upstairs to the left.  That's the only normal part, but the temperature drops to unbearable heat!  The room itself seems to be "moving" around back and forth with the heat waves, upon the floor is a sweat strain trail leading to the kitchen and upstairs.  Altira then notices she herself is drooling and sweating due to the heat, and every time a water hits the floor, it boils and steams up leaving a stain.  What does she do in this house of strangeness?   







*OOC:*


another roleplaying moment, the better it's played out and explored, the more xp you gain!


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Aug 28, 2013)

"Man these humans can be chatty during a hunt" Wayeen said quietly to himself as his travelling companion barraged him with questions. Attempting to shut out the distraction he opened himself up to the wilderness, its sounds, sights, and scents. If there was prey out there, he was sure he would find it.

[sblock=OOC] Wayeen's Survival Check (1d20+10=25) 
*Note* Just a reminder that Wayeen has scent which makes it significantly easier to track. The adventure path probably doesn't account for a PC having that. Just thought I would mention. [/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Sep 7, 2013)

Wayeen succeeds at ignoring the nobleman's bombardment of questions by getting an unnatural scent in the air.  He takes the lead and starts following it and tracking it to an opening forest area, loosing the scent.  He feels time was wasted until he spots a pure red feather on the ground.  He tries to pick it up, but it is actually way too hot to touch, it also felt metallic.  "Find anything?"  Aldern Foxglove managed to caught up to Wayeen.



[sblock=Wayeen]Now make a Perception check for something else.[/sblock]


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Sep 9, 2013)

Wayeen looks around for the source of the mysterious feather. Unlike anything he has ever encountered , the feather may be from something truly worthy of his skills.

[sblock=OOC] Wayeen's Perception Check (1d20+5=15) [/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Sep 9, 2013)

Orgyl looks about the tomb, searching for........at this point he realizes he has never been to this particular location and would therefore not know what would be considered "out of place".  He turns to Father Zentus and asks, "forgive me father but.....im not entirely sure what i should be looking for here."









*OOC:*


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4210114/  ,   http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4210114/


----------



## BBs (Sep 10, 2013)

*Wayeen

*Ignoring the annoying Aldern has given his perceptive senses enough realized something, there is absolutely no sound.  No birds, insects, random animal sounds, there is nothing.  This is unnatural and it is scary, especially for a hunter, something is definitely amiss.  Wayeen and Aldern take a look around nearby, but nothing seems to turn up, even no red feathered bird, or possible monster.  "Guess there is no bite today, sorry for the waste of time."  Aldern packs up and goes, Wayeen has no choice but to follow.

*Orgyl and Kat
*As Orgyl asks his questions, he realizes the answer.  There is no remains in the vault.  I see you've already realized, there are no remains of our ancestors!  Who would do something like this?  It is beyond barbaric!  It is fiendish!  Especially the recent one of Ezekien's, not only are the remains missing, but the tomb is defiled!"  Father Zantus points out the tomb of Ezakien's, and it is destroyed!  It seems as if it was melted open and desecrated.  Orgyl takes another look around and deduces that the vault was entered by six goblins, one humanoid.  Sheriff Hemlock observes the heroes, having the look in his eye that he has already deduced the scene, but is testing if the heroes can piece the puzzle together.

[sblock=OOC]
So Wayeen's part is done, can roleplay it out, for all the successful checks you will reward the group XP Yayyy!  I am presuming that second link is your survival check Orgyl, for you linked perception 2, and I am also presuming you were successful at it ... if not, OWELL! You make both!  Lets see if you can find out what the Sheriff figured out, and we'll wait out for Kat.  Rest of yous posts already and be creative for XP!  Hehe! 
[/sblock]


----------



## The Joker (Sep 13, 2013)

Edge raised an eyebrow... was he walking into some sort of trap or was this a social thing? At the time he didn't care. Any work that was just him doing it all ways netted more coin and that was something he could get behind. But as time went on the staring was starting to get to him. As she walked he lagged behind a bit and turned toward one of the ladies on the street.


“_Excuse me madam, i hate to be about her, but could i inquire as to why i am getting the apprehensive looks_?”


He flipped he golden blond hair and smiled.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4215032/


----------



## BBs (Sep 15, 2013)

Edge's flick of the hair and smile quickly melts the woman he's inquiring. "Oh my, well that's Shayliss Vender, sister of Katrine Vender.  They are nothing but trouble makers, but Shayliss is even more so.  Just becareful with her, and delicate, as the father is the owner of the general store.  But now it's tooo late and you have to accompany her, because bad things can happen with that family easily."   Her head then turns red, and quick walks away. 

[sblock=Edge]Now that the trap is set, you must accompany her, and make a Diplomacy check to make sure you don't piss Shayliss off, mwahahaha! Roleplays it ooooot!
[/sblock]


----------



## The Joker (Sep 20, 2013)

[sblock=ooc] OOC: canny readers who care will noticethat my characters demeanour and style has changed and that isbecause ihave re written my character. He is now human with the advancedtemplate for my stats insteadof any others tricks. My feats have changed but my attributes havenot. I am still an ally of Ameikoand i will still take killer. [/sblock]

“daughter of the general store owner,eh...” edge smiled as he he pondered the potential items he couldlift from the store. The fact that she mentioned about the potentialtrouble her and her family could cause worry but he had the utmostconfidence that he could talk his way out of any trouble he would getinto. The main worry he had was how subtle they could be being as hehas lived in town for the last 2 years working for Ameiko in thetavern. A sleek smile crept across his face. This would getinteresting.


As he caught up to her, he snatched aflower from a near by garden display and presented it to her. “Imsorry for by brief disappearance, but i saw this beautiful flower andknew you had to have it.” he placed it in her hair. Stepping backhe took a long look into her eyes as he whispered elvish softly intoher ear “lle ier ikotane vanima.” he smiled and continued alonghis way.

[sblock=roll]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4224755/
[/sblock]


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Sep 20, 2013)

Altira explores the house looking for any signs as to what is causing the strange occurrences.
[sblock] perception check to search the house for anything that could cause such heat http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4225836/ [/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Sep 29, 2013)

*Edge*

Shayliss is speechless by the approach and just turns red.  All she could do is grab Edge's hand and lead her to the general store.  Once inside she leads him to the basement.  There is a cot in the far end of the room, and she appears to attempt to pull off her bodice.  HOWEVER JUST THEN!

*Altira*

Altira goes seraching around the house for the source of all the heat.  The first place she guesses is looking into the kitchen.  Inside is strange for the stove is melted and caved into itself.  The other two places she could search is the basement, and upstairs.

[sblock=OOC]
*Edge*

Manage to get into the basement, however she does not slip off her bodice, andyou require a perception check of 15 ... yes I just **** blocked you! Hehe

*Altira
*
All that's left is the basement, and upstairs to look around, pick your poison! Mwahaha!
[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Oct 28, 2013)

Allrighty since Dharuhk Svahre has been waiting patiently for everyone to finish, which we've been slow at! I'm bumping Jemal out of this one, and replacing his role at the bar with Wayeen.

*Wayeen*

After a hard's days work of miserableness you've decided to let loose into the bar late this evening.  The fight of Ameiko and her father begins before you (Please refer to post 104 in page 11 for the fight.)

[sblock=OOC]
As for the rest of yous! I understand D'Raven's troubles with posting, but the rest of yous post too please.  If not this campaign will shut-down for good, which might have already happened seeing how things are progressing.  Though I do understand busyness and forgetfulness, still some people are waiting for this to move on ... I think.
[/sblock]


----------

